# Another "Oh no they washed it" thread



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Well, after 58000 miles and 3 years of care and devotion ************ decided to completely ignore my very specific instructions and wash the A3 while it was in for some warranty work.

I told them not to wash it, I got the to write it on the job sheet, I told them the writing wasn't big enough, they highlighted it, I drew stars around it...
...I made sure when I went to collect it that they hadn't washed it, they confirmed it hadn't been washed but asked why I didn't want them to wash it, I got suspicious, as soon as I saw it I said 'You've washed it!'. 

It's wet here so difficult to see the full extent of the damage but they've made a total **** of it. There's swirls everywhere and they've missed bits all over the place. I suppose that's a good thing because there won't be swirls on the bits they missed with the (yard) brush/brick that they evidently used to clean it.

I didn't make a scene but I have to speak to the service manager on Monday morning. I won't be letting their valeters touch it so I was thinking about getting it done by a pro but I can do it myself (just need to find the time). I might as well aim for some freebies i.e. reverse parking sensors or roof racks fitted which I've been thinking about paying for anyway.

I'll let you know how the negotiation goes. I made sure I got a photocopy of the job sheet before I left so they can't say I didn't tell them.

***Updates Page 3,4 & 8***
***Resolution post #73 p8***


----------



## Nath (Jun 20, 2010)

Good luck mate. I'm getting my car back after rejecting my new car on wednesday next week. I've got a horrible feeling in my stomach that all the work i put into it over the summer (40 hours in all) is going to be wasted. I'm guessing you have photo's of the flawless paintwork before they got the brillo pad on it.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Any of the local to you detailers should be able to give you a quote for correction then go dump it on the managers desk.........


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Hopefull the extent of the damage wont be too bad from just one wash but still.... why oh why cant people communicate! 

You cant flame the cleaners there as their just doing their job and for most of car owners out there it's plenty good enough.

DO NOT WASH signs in the car usually work well (just for future reference) :thumb:


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Theyre washing and valeting is all subcontacted out. It used to be in-house but was contracted out about a year ago. 
Ive seen them and they use all AS products but no care or attention is taken, its all about getting done as quickly as possible.


Steve


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Thick as mince!! After telling them Not to, they still do it. 
Have you ever used Star Performance in Fife Nanoman? 
Very good VAG specialist, and they dont have a valeter


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Sorry to hear that mate, hope you get it sorted out!!

Have you got one of the 'Do not wash this vehicle' signs from here? Might be worth it for future........


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Sorry to hear that , but not surprised. Last 2 times my car has gone into Highland Audi for MOT/service the car has been returned to me with a damaged alloy wheel each time.the second time which was 2 weeks ago I had asked them not to wash it, after I washed it and discovered the scrapes on 2 spokes they said they couldnt tell if it was them as I wouldn't allow them to wash it even though they noted that it wasn't damaged 24 hrs earlier on the job sheet!!! It was the wheel they had removed to change a brake pipe


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

More to the point did you get the warranty work done ok?


----------



## GraemeM (Aug 18, 2011)

Not good, and I would defo have a moan to see what you can get 

My golf is due a service in a couple of months and I will be stressing I don't want it washed by them

I used to clean the cars for BMW in Warrington and there only interested in getting the job done ASAP with minimal level of care


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

What is beyond me is they say they want them done as quick as possible. I can SAFELY wash my focus in under 30 mins if i do not dry it and just sheet the water off with an open pipe. Another 5-10 mins to dry it... So how long does it take them to clean a car? 10 mins?


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Sirmally2 said:


> What is beyond me is they say they want them done as quick as possible. I can SAFELY wash my focus in under 30 mins if i do not dry it and just sheet the water off with an open pipe. Another 5-10 mins to dry it... So how long does it take them to clean a car? 10 mins?


10 mins , does that include their tea break:lol:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

bigslippy said:


> 10 mins , does that include their tea break:lol:


Sorry... i forgot their 4 and 1/2 mins tea break :lol:.... Almost washed as quick as this :detailer:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

This is where the DW window hanger comes in handy.

Saying that, my dealership dare not touch the e250, they only have to pop the bonnet and see how clean the engine is, that's enough in itself that they dare not touch the car....


----------



## luke997 (Jul 26, 2011)

I had mine with them for a week recently, in addition to the note on job sheet I've printed DW signs and stuck them onto the windows.

Had a chat with technician who totally agreed with it and made sure car wasn't touched by the yard brush team.

It must have been amusing to see my very happy face while picking up dirty car - I've detailed car before leaving it with them, but they had to test car on the road couple times and the weather was bad last week.

:tumbleweed:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

So frustrating when you tell them not to do it and they go ahead anyway! 

Probably a lack of communication from the service people to the guys who move the cars around the place. 

Fortunately when I've taken my car to my local Renault dealers they've never washed it. Partly because I've asked, partly because they know me and partly because the service/sales staff actually know their valeters don't do a great job. They know it's a quick once over type job.


----------



## KmChoPs (Nov 1, 2010)

i`ve had problems like this with clients cars at local garage, wont say who , but we`ve works at the back of there place and seen them even putting M3`s Black and convertables through the car wash ? i mean with brushes type carwash
:tumbleweed:


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

I got my car serviced at my local Ford garage recently and asked them not to wash it. And to be fair to them they didn't but I must have annoyed their valeter as the sheet for the body inspection simply stated across the middle of it in big bold letters 'car dirty at time of inspection'. And stated the inspection couldn't be carried out. Now I washed the car the evening before and it was spotless when I left my house that morning and it didn't get that dirty on the 25 mile driver there. Thankfully the dealership have a 'detailer' who works for them as well and preps the used and new cars for sale (and he's really very good indeed as i watched him wet sand a wing and use a rotary to bring it back up) and he also a mate and the other guys boss. I showed him the body inspection sheet and 5 mins later had a new one with a pass and glowing remarks!!


----------



## ISAPS (Feb 23, 2011)

Looks like Audi dealers are good at this as when I too my A4 into Bradford Audi I was asked when booking in on the phone 'would I like it washing after the service' I told them NO . And also checked that they had the no wasshing instructions when I dropped the car off. You know where this is going ----- When i arrived to pick it up i was told of course we have washed it for you. It is like talking to a brick wall !!!! 
Which part of 'Dont wash it' cant they understand????


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

sorry mate to hear about that
they fu.....useless ,
they cannot understand very simple things
they think the are the best cos Audi dealer
I went few weeks ago to offer my detailing services to Audi and Bmw 
what they said , we got already very good valeters etc etc
when I have tried explain they again , our valeters are the best
when I was explaining about damage etc
they said Whaaaaat damage
ok
so I said thank you for your time 
bye

how can you get to the people and explain what dealers ,,valeters ,automatic washes do with your cars

why people won't listen 
no manners at all


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I intend to send this via e-mail in the morning. I'll sleep on it first though...



> I write to you today to inform you that my car was damaged by your 'professional valeters' at your dealership and request a resolution to this problem.
> At approximately 0930 on Friday December 2nd 2011 I dropped my car off at ***** to investigate a strange noise which I suspected was a faulty wheel-bearing. The car was dirty as recent bad weather meant I was unable to wash it however as always I made sure that your representative was aware my car should not be washed under any circumstances. This request was noted on the job sheet in writing by your representative as per my previous visits for 20000 and 40000 mile services. I told your representative that I felt his writing was not big enough and emphasised that if my car was washed it would result in extreme dissatisfaction on my part and serious consequences for your dealership. He said not to worry because he was going to highlight it which he did. When I was asked to sign the job sheet I drew large asterisks above, below and to each side of his handwritten note which explicitly specified that my car should not be washed. I do not know how I can make it any clearer that my car should not be washed.
> You may be wondering why my car should not be washed. The simple reason is that the wash methods used by your 'professional valeters' result in damage to the paint system.
> Before collecting the car after purchase in 2009, which I ordered new in 2008, I made it clear that my car should receive minimal preparation so that your 'professional valeters' could not inflict any damage to my car. The preparation was limited to removal of any plastic sheeting and a no-touch pressure wash.
> ...


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Send it


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Send, send, send, send, send, send :lol:


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

Gutted for your damage. I'm lucky, I have an independant specialist garage and they don't offer such 'washing' services. 

As for email I'd say its spot on. You've explained the problem without getting narky with them, not sure if I could bite my tongue so. 

Hope you get it sorted!


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

*Nanoman*
wooooow.
amazingly written
send it of course
Good luck and hope you will sorted

Kind Regards
J555


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

> would result in extreme dissatisfaction on my part and *serious consequences for your dealership*.


I woulda worded that a bit different TBH.


----------



## howie parks (Jun 5, 2006)

I was taken out to my *car* and as soon as

missed "car" out

good letter though!!


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

you have got to keep us informed as i want to know what they say, i had this argument with ford when i dropped my car off.


----------



## MR.Q (Apr 19, 2010)

Dooooooo iiiitttttttttttttttt!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumb: sounds great


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Too the point, lets hope something gets done


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

only 1 thing 
they can say 
can youprove it ?
before and after what they done ?
or how can you prove it ?

they don't know nothing about detailing
I have tired to explain to dealer
OMG they wont listen 
when I said about like 90% ( I know is more ) people don't know how to wash and how look after your car also this % to the hand car washes as well they laugh 
when I said about cars ,,brand new from dealer are in bad condition ( mostly )
they did not believe it 
they just ignore me 
no manners at all
but I know i'm Pro but they are rubbish 

So how to get prove and how to try explain what valeters do at dealers etc
they was asked me how can you prove the %


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

Are you really called Nanoman?


----------



## ihiba (Nov 27, 2011)

See them in court


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

dont sleep on it, get it sent. good luck.


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

GraemeM said:


> Not good, and I would defo have a moan to see what you can get
> 
> My golf is due a service in a couple of months and I will be stressing I don't want it washed by them
> 
> I used to clean the cars for BMW in Warrington and there only interested in getting the job done ASAP with minimal level of care


Thats why i stopped taking mine in to your dealership graeme, I use the local indy now who dosnt offer a free valet as part of their service. Perfect.


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

Greatly written letter, should get a very reasonable responce I would of thought as it shows that your not prepared to take anything less than perfect, which is something they can't offer. I'd get it sent so its sitting on the managers desk prior to him contacting you. That way you won't have to spend the first 30 minutes explaining what car detailing is :thumb:


----------



## GraemeM (Aug 18, 2011)

Defo send it! 

I wouldn't be surprised if they do nothing about it tho


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Letter is sent to MD of the company that owns the dealerships, dealership customer service address & service manager. Thanks to those that pointed out changes to make.

I won't let them do nothing about it though. I have three friends/witnesses that cant testify to the condition of the car beforehand that just happen to be 2 lawyers and a police officer. The cop was with me when I collected it because he's thinking looking for a new motor and came to the showroom with me. One of the lawyers is a friend that I've been showing how to look after his new car properly!


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

Nanoman said:


> Letter is sent to MD of the company that owns the dealerships, dealership customer service address & service manager. Thanks to those that pointed out changes to make.
> 
> I won't let them do nothing about it though. I have three friends/witnesses that cant testify to the condition of the car beforehand that just happen to be 2 lawyers and a police officer. The cop was with me when I collected it because he's thinking looking for a new motor and came to the showroom with me. One of the lawyers is a friend that I've been showing how to look after his new car properly!


good luck 
and looking forward to hear the result

show them who is " The Best "

who is Pro
:thumb:


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

So, e-mail was sent 1240 today (Sunday) and the Group Managing Director responded very apologetically by 1318. Contents will remain private for now and hopefully this will be resolved quickly. I'll see how they react when they see the damage is what most people would think is completely acceptable.


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

Make sure you stress that the work was in breach of contract, if they had followed your intructions then there would be no debate on the condition of paintwork before and after.


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

Nanoman said:


> So, e-mail was sent 1240 today (Sunday) and the Group Managing Director responded very apologetically by 1318. Contents will remain private for now and hopefully this will be resolved quickly. I'll see how they react when they see the damage is what most people would think is completely acceptable.


lovely job mate

we are with you

Why people allow to do the damage to the cars ,,why ?
Ok ,,understand if public people don't know how to wash and look after the car in correct way,,,but dealers etc etc ???
This is a big joke

I heard so many times ,,,dealers are the best ,,,they got professionals valeters:lol:

I went to barber few days ago and spoke with lady ,,,about anything like in barber ,,,,and we was talking about her self and myself,,,,
and she said

o yes I know that in our area all automatic and hand car washes are rubbish
then she said something awesome

dealers are the best
:lol:

She said also is good to spend a bit more money for the " professionals "
valeters at dealers and also to go for something like dealer protection

But I did explain already ,,,she was so disappointed

So guys ,,why this happened tbh ?

*Nanoman* you are top man

:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Jakub555 said:


> lovely job mate
> 
> we are with you
> 
> ...


because 99.999999% of the british public are happy with a clean car and aren't bothered how its cleaned. rest of your post makes no sense tbh :lol:


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> because 99.999999% of the british public are happy with a clean car and aren't bothered how its cleaned. rest of your post makes no sense :lol:


happy cos they don't know 
sense is in everything 
read just more carefully 
:thumb:

but anyway
Kev

why even dealers do that ,,,,? why ?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

because most people want a clean car and aren't fussed about swirls, like ive just said lol


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Ignorance is bliss Jakub


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> because most people want a clean car and aren't fussed about swirls, like ive just said lol


I agree with you, but this is changing at the time this is explain to them, how to take care of cars

My customers won't go even for free to my local professionals hand car washes
:lol:

I watched them yesterday
No comments

:thumb:


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Glad you're getting it sorted mate.I can't believe they washed it even though you made more than one effort to make sure than didn't wash it.

Can I just point out that most dealers have a 'If a car enters the workshop even if it's for a wiperblade, it gets washed.'

Oh and for people slagging dealership valeters off, you should spend a week at a busy delaership as a valeter to understand why cars are rushed and not cleaned like we do.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Ben_ZS said:


> Glad you're getting it sorted mate.I can't believe they washed it even though you made more than one effort to make sure than didn't wash it.
> 
> Can I just point out that most dealers have a 'If a car enters the workshop even if it's for a wiperblade, it gets washed.'
> 
> *Oh and for people slagging dealership valeters off, you should spend a week at a busy delaership as a valeter to understand why cars are rushed and not cleaned like we do*.


no, thats too easy Ben. and people that have their car washed at the dealers, use hand wash places rather than a mitt, two buckets and a foam lance every weekend are 'ignorant'


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

doesnt even have to have anything done, took mine into ford to have the gearbox looked at and they washed (attempted to then). the service guy said if it comes in to the workshop it gets washed


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Our local Volvo main dealer is some really s**t cleaners too. I no longer use this dealer following a major row after they killed the paint on one of our cars...


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

one way to solve the 'problem' is not to use dealers at all


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

Ben_ZS said:


> Oh and for people slagging dealership valeters off, you should spend a week at a busy delaership as a valeter to understand why cars are rushed and not cleaned like we do.


very sorry, but this is not an explanation and a very bad example,, so what we spend on a new car more than Ł100,000 and we have a car with defects :doublesho

PS..
and maybe detailers can say the same !?

someone should open their eyes and show what is the basic professional detailing or proper car wash

simple and easy


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> one way to solve the 'problem' is not to use dealers at all


agree with you Kev

but what about if car in under warranty like NANOMAN'S
and he did let them know ?


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

All this comes to is lack of communication. As bad as Jennings Ford Middlesbrough was at sorting out my problems, they did understand DO NOT WASH MY CAR! When i explained that i spend alot of money keeping it that way they gave me a verbal guarantee that it would not be touched


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Jakub555 said:


> agree with you Kev
> 
> but what about if car in under warranty like NANOMAN'S
> and he did let them know ?


just because its under warranty does'nt mean it has to go to the dealer, mine does'nt


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Jakub555 said:


> very sorry, but this is not an explanation and a very bad example,, so what we spend on a new car more than Ł100,000 and we have a car with defects :doublesho
> 
> PS..
> and maybe detailers can say the same !?
> ...


have'nt you got the £ button? lol
does'nt matter what the car costs, if the owner prefers to use it rather than be anal about how its cleaned, thats up to them. people don't need their eyes opening about washing cars 'properly' just leave them be


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

For the sake of £5, just get the DW window hanger and hang it from the mirror.

That way

A) person who drives it to the wash bay see's it.
B) person who cleans it, see's it.
C) DW charity benefits.
D) Everyone is happy.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Jakub555 said:


> agree with you Kev
> 
> but what about if car in under warranty like NANOMAN'S
> and he did let them know ?


you are able to uphold the warranty at any VAT registered garage.... no need for main dealers

:thumb:


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> you are able to uphold the warranty at any VAT registered garage.... no need for main dealers
> 
> :thumb:


Correct i had a mk5 golf gti still under warrinty a while back, but used awesome gti :thumb:


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> just because its under warranty does'nt mean it has to go to the dealer, mine does'nt


yes , ok
but under warranty means is free

so what car under warranty and go to take to another different workshop and pay them for the job

Kev ,,,nobody is telling dealer are bad
we talking about only simple to understands few words

' Please do not wash my car '

and 
that's all

:thumb:

PS. what a point to take car to another workshop and pay for the job 
is the car still got warranty


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

you don't get servicing for free just because its under warranty. sorry, can't understand most of that post


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

Ok
i'm out

All the best to mr NANOMAN

Kind Regards
J555


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Jakub555 said:


> yes , ok
> but under warranty means is free
> 
> :thumb:
> ...


yes, sorry... if it's a recall or a free repair under warranty, then you are correct, it has to go to a main dealer to avoid a charge...

what I meant was you can get service work carried out at any VAT registered garage and still be able to have your warranty intact...should there be a recall...

I.e., they can't void your cars warranty just because you get it worked on else where...

:thumb:


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> yes, sorry... if it's a recall or a free repair under warranty, then you are correct, it has to go to a main dealer to avoid a charge...
> 
> what I meant was you can get service work carried out at any VAT registered garage and still be able to have your warranty intact...should there be a recall...
> 
> ...


yes The Cueball
I meant exactly that

:thumb:

Of course I was correct


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Jakub555 said:


> very sorry, but this is not an explanation and a very bad example,, so what we spend on a new car more than Ł100,000 and we have a car with defects :doublesho


No a bad example at all. 

A busy Ford garage will have ATLEAST 50 new cars being picked up in the day of a new registration that is on top of 30 service washes and used cars. Normally the facilities are never any good 3-4 workers, and you have to take into consideration salesmen/women that have 'a car going out in 15 minutes, that hasn't been cleaned', interrupting you.

Does that give you abit more perspective? Would you spend all that time on 1service wash knowing that there is another 4 fed up service customers waiting for their cars aswell. Plus new and used cars to be done. They get an average of £2.50 per service wash, £9 for a new car full valet and £15 for a used car full valet. That's what the company gets aswell not the valeter.

I've seen it all....I mean all.

For 95% of customers, if it looks cleaner than the car they've just part exchanged then they're happy.


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Obviously they standards improve at more prestige garages, but don't ever think that you will get a 100% defect free car from a dealership. Oh and some cars come from the factory with alot of defects.


----------



## crazysnakeman (Oct 12, 2011)

I think the debate about the valeters is pointless, as others have said it's not cost effective for them to do it properly, and the vast majority of people just don't care.

The point is that dealerships are supposedly the people who will look after your car the way it should be and yet they don't follow simple instructions. That’s the really annoying bit.

I’ve not had the problem with the main dealers yet, mostly because I’ve only just got in to detailing. When I collected my A3 from an Audi dealer after service work they had washed it, then parked it under a tree…..

They did offer to wash it again, I was short of time so said no, in hindsight I'm glad I did!


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

Ben_ZS said:


> Obviously they standards improve at more prestige garages


I know it's been said before, but this isn't true at all.

For ages I wouldn't let Porsche Centre Frankfurt wash my car. It was a standing joke between me and the mildly offended workshop manager.

Then one day - as posted around here somewhere in the summer - he introduced me to his cleaning staff and I signed up not just to a wash but to a dealer detail, including a couple of coats of BoS.

Last week, I made the mistake of using Porsche Centre Hofheim because it's closer to my office.

Lulled into a false sense of security by my experience with the Frankfurt guys, I let them wash the car and it was - is - a complete, unmitigated disaster.

Imagine the worst wash you've ever seen, add some scrub marks to the bonnet that literally look like a brillo pad's been taken to it, and you're about half way towards how bad this wash is.

So there really is no correlation between brand prestige and their ability to perform a decent wash...

Thank God for P1 and Black Hole to keep me going until I get the poor thing to a professional for a proper fix-up!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

you cant really aim the blame at the valeter, iirc, they DO NOT see the service sheet.

that is down to the person who services the car, they then drive / tell the valeter to clean it.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Another update...
Service Manager had called by 0915 and I was in showing them the car by 1100.

I didn't help myself by focusing on the part of the bonnet where I tested CG EZ Creme by DA to see how it sat on white. I'd obviously had a wee bit of dirt on the pad as there was a machine mark - kind of makes me look a bit of a *** but it's only one part of that panel. 

There's talk of AA inspections etc and claiming on their insurance but I'm not sure if that's to put me off taking it further or not.

So far I'm impressed with the way they're handling it. I told them I'm not looking for them to pay for a full correction detail but to pay for a pro to machine it. I'll do the prep and LSP part of it. I just don't have time to spend machining it just now.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

ive had 2 vehicles under warranty - both dealerships have upheld the "do not wash" 

BMW & Renault, both realised why i didnt want it washed and it was the guy on the front desk who makes you sign the forms - he said it was his job to make sure it wasnt washed


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

This is now resolved. Glasgow Audi offered compensation/goodwill into 3 figures without any fuss. They also now ask when you book your car in if it's OK to clean the car as part of the service.

I have to say I'm quite impressed with the way this was handled by Glasgow Audi and that they seem to have learned lessons from it. I have to admit I thought they'd try and wriggle out of it - especially when we noticed the machine mark on the bonnet. 

I haven't had the time to correct the paint so this will have to wait until the summer. For now it looks pretty good with CG EZ Creme to fill the swirls and add gloss topped with Colli 476 for protection over winter.


----------

